# Slingshot of the Year - Rules and Discussion



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

It is time to have the Slingshot of the Year competition. This year we are going to be a bit more formal in our method of nominating. Here are the rules for the 2012 SOTY:
--Only slingshots were made in 2012, and placed 1st, 2nd, or 3rd in SOTM competitions will be eligible to win. This means that only the winners of the Feb 2012-Jan 2013 SOTM contests are eligible, as the SOTM covers the previous month's creations. 
--Voting will happen in two phases:
----The first voting phase is the Semi-Finalists Phase. This phase will be broken down into 4 groups, by Quarter. This will produce at least 36 SOTY semi-finalists (there were a few ties, so the actual numbers will be higher. Each Quarter will have its own thread (see below for links). This phase will last for 1 week.
----The second voting phase is the Finalists phase. This will include the top 3 placers from each of the 1st phase voting threads. This will produce a total of 12 SOTY Finalists. This voting phase will last for 1 week.
--There will only be 1 winner of the 2012 SOTY. This means that there will not be 2nd or 3rd place finishers. Should there be a tie, we will have another vote-off to determine a winner.

Here are the voting threads:
Q1 Group: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20864-voting-soty-semi-finalists-q1-group/
Q2 Group: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20878-voting-soty-semi-finalists-q2-group/
Q3 Group: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20880-voting-soty-semi-finalists-q3-group/
Q4 Group: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20865-voting-soty-semi-finalists-q4-group/


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

The contest has now started as of this moment! Vote!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

For those that find the SOTM hard to decide, this is going to be REALLY tough!


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

I am done now with all my votes. I looked at every nomination just once and picked the one which caught my attention first. I guess it would have gotten two tough to decide for me when looking at them to long, because they are all beauties


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow! Talk about slingshot porn! Some tough choices, but i placed my votes.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

My votes are in.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

My votes are in too. Tough decisions as always. Outstanding work everyone.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

The Q1, Q2, and Q4 votes are running pretty close with no one slingshot having over 20% of the votes. Q3 has a couple runaways though, with two slingshots (Poison Ivy and Mammoth) possessing 53% of the votes. They are close too, with only 1 vote separating the leader at this point.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, as I only joined the forum in September last year I missed some lovely slingshots from some talented members. It was a tough call, but my round one votes are in 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

So many great slingshots! The naturals are just great! I took Gardengroove approach also! Think in something to long and you get a headache!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Picking 4 contenders out of all these talented people was very difficult. Great slingshots to everyone that competed this year. I am looking forward to seeing what this year brings forth.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Many of my favorites are up against each other.

Not good.


----------



## msobrien (Oct 3, 2012)

So much great work. I just voted for the ones that jumped out at me. Same as Garden and Rapid.


----------

